# A good quality digital machine scale?



## jgedde (Dec 16, 2012)

I have one of these on my RF45 for the quill:




It is an import and has been far from reliable.  Now I lose 0.0015 for every 0.020" and it displays wacky readings in a specific area.  

I'd like to replace it with something of better quality.  Does anyone know if these things are made by any reputable outfit? 

I need a 6".

John


View attachment 95477


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 16, 2012)

Been a while, but seems like we bought a couple of Mitutoyo scales like that for the Enco clones we had at a shop I worked in. They were pretty reliable, as I remember. They may still offer them. They were a little over a C-note at the time. Circa 1981.


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 16, 2012)

I looked at those on enco they are now $225.00 to rich for my wallet.

Paul


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 16, 2012)

I understand that the product that Grizzly sells.. "IGaging" for the money are pretty darn good. 


http://www.grizzly.com/search/search.aspx?q=igaging&cachebuster=4223065978488604.5


----------



## jgedde (Dec 16, 2012)

While I'm tempted to spend 200+ dollars for a Mito - they are nice.  I think I'll give an iGaging unit a try.  They're priced right!

Thanks!
John


----------



## darkzero (Dec 16, 2012)

I was going to go with an inexpensive import too to start off with but took advantage of the Cyber Monday deal & got this Mitutoyo. http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=319-3823 
It's waiting to go on my PM-45. 

I stopped using the very inexpensive import scales a while ago. I don't like how they eat up batteries (since they actually don't really turn off), not consistent, & have slow reaction. Although I have the Mitu now, I'm surprised they are so expensive compared to their digital calipers & that not many others offer them. The Mitus pop up on ebay every so often, more often the 6" size.

Have you tried replacing the battery to see if you get the same result? The inexpensive import ones don't actually turn off when you turn them off, just the display turns off. When the battery gets low they loose accuracy even though it's not indicating that the battery is low. 

My Mitu scale came with insulating sheets, the instructions say they're used for insulating the head & mounting end brackets if mounted directly to metal on the machine if it displays weird. Some machines can cause interference. Possibly yours might be experiencing the same? Worth a try to insulate it if the back of the head is bare metal & is mounted directly to a metal bracket that is electrically conductive with the mill.


----------



## ML_Woy (Dec 17, 2012)

You may want to look at the products produced by DRPROS @DRPROS.com. I purchased a three axis scale system for my mill and I really like the quality and price. They have glass and magnetic scales and make products for mills and laths alike. The quality and  prices are great! I have visited their plant and meet with their technicians before I purchased and they have a good product and stand behind it with up to a three year warranty.


----------

